# SD Express SDUC memory cards



## fullstop (Jun 30, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/7847794311/sd-express-sduc-memory-cards-association



> As the name suggests, SD Express cards are going to be fast. The SD Express format uses third-gen PCIe and NVMe transfer protocols on top of the dual-level pin layout interface to offer a theoretical maximum transfer speed of 985MB per second—almost a gigabyte per second and roughly 1.5 times faster than the maximum promised by the UHS-III cards that are only just starting to hit the market.



hehe. If ever, by when do you recon Canon will implement it in cameras? 2040? 5D Mk. XII ? ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2018)

When do you expect them to be available? So far, the name and specifications were just created. To read or write to them requires that circuitry be available to do it, and then, when the price is reasonable, it will be integrated into Canon's designs. I wonder if bus speed is one of the big holdups, it has to be compatible with other Canon components, it likely shares with the CF reader and other components.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 30, 2018)

no idea when it will become available. But i know it will be in Canon cameras only by the time the next higher standard is already well established. Currently Canon is putting UHS-I SD and USB 2.0 standard into their latest cameras (EOS M50). Not even to mention such "advanced and novel concepts" as USB charging. Just to give some indication of how backwards Canon really is. World is in 2018, Canon stands around 2008. Actually that coincides with the time when Canon fell behind on sensor design as well from a former industry leader to laggard.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Jul 2, 2018)

Sony can implement it very quickly, as they have the muscle and agility to make it happen with their own R&D and component manufacturing tied together, as they would want it on their most advanced video and still cameras. Canon will wait until they can use it for as much of their product line as possible, which depends heavily on third-party component makers having parts available for them to use. At this point, SD Express is not a proven design like it's competitor CF Express is, so we'll likely have to wait at least 2-3 years for R&D to do it's thing before we see any definitive movement on the format.


----------

